# How Safe are Milescraft



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am going to do some routing with a router bushing and have had the Milescraft Turnlock router plate and bushings for years but I have never used them. I have a fitting that will hold the brass bushings I got from Woodcraft. I guess my question is how safe are the Turnlock plastic holders? I remember reading a post years ago about them coming apart as someone was routing. At the time I thought user error but it has always been at the back of my mind. Anybody use them? Mike in "D" I remember you saying something in a post once do you know about them? Thanks for your input

Chuck


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I have never had that problem with mine. But my use has been limited, maybe 6 times in four years.


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 24, 2012)

I have one on a HF 2hp router, been on there and used nearly every day for 3 years, not a problem out of either one. I can change bushings in it quicker than on my PC's.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I've not used them myself, but a member used to swear by them and highly recommend them. Unfortunately he's not with us any longer so can't ask his opinion anymore.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

The original reason I bought them was their ease of changing bushings and the simple process to use without the bushing. Joe if you have had that kind of use and no problems sounds like I will be okay. Just being cautious it is a router after all.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chuck, they work fine. BJ (BobJ3) is the late friend and forum member Brian was talking about. BJ used them all the time and highly recommended them. I got a set just to try them and had no problems with them.

The only difficult to work with plastic guide bushings I know of are the old Craftsman style. They have a very thin neck so you need to be careful to not push them too hard against the template or you end up trimming the plastic.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've had my set for several years now and have used the heck out of them. Never a problem!!


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks Mike, I am going to use the brass bushings I got from Woodcraft with the base plate and insert from Milescraft. I think that should eliminate the thin bushing issue. I am going to use it to cut exact width dadoes in a cabinet for my wife's sewing stuff.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

The only problem I've ever had was with a Milescraft plastic bushing and I really accept part of the blame. 
I was using a 3/8" bushing with a 1/4" bit doing a fairly large inlay and there apparently wasn't enough clearance to properly clear the swarf buildup between the bushing and bit. The swarf got hot enough to soften the plastic which deformed at one of the turns and plowed through my template...:crying: lesson learned.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ouch John! Was this with dust collection? Sounds like there wasn't enough room for it to work anyways?


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

I melted the plastic bushing on several occassions. I thought at the time is was alignment or deffection causing the bushing to hit the shaft. In retrospect I suspect they plugged with chips.
I have the milescraft adapter so began using brass bushings


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike said:


> Ouch John! Was this with dust collection? Sounds like there wasn't enough room for it to work anyways?


HI Mike - Sorry for the late response.... life has had a way of getting in the way lately.
Anyway... If I remember correctly I was using the Hitachi M12VC which came with NADA in the way of dust collection. I have since adapted some Freud parts which have helped some but still isn't superb.
However, I think your assessment that it really didn't have enough room to work anyway is correct. Had the bushing not softened I would likely have burned up the bit.


----------



## ken.dowswell (May 22, 2015)

Just starting using the Milescraft 1207...like it


----------

